# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  ALergia na zimno

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy na tym forum są jakieś osoby mające tzw "alergię na zimno"? Moja córka choruje, z chęcią wymienię doświadczenia.

----------


## damban

Witam.
Niestety ja mam alergię na zimno. Od pewnego czasu sam szukam od czego to może być, na razie bezskutecznie...

----------


## renoxd

damban czy moglbys zobaczyc moj temat pod tym ? tez podejrzewam ze moja alergia moze miec cos wspolnego z zimnem... umiescilem tam 2 zdjecia. Skoro ty masz to prosilbym o ocene zdjec.

pzdr

----------


## kucharzyszyn@gmail.com

Hej, oglądnełam Twoje zdjęcia, u mojej córki uczulenie na zimno objawia się troszkę inaczej, chociaż gdy bierze leki antyhistaminowe to faktycznie jedyny objaw to mocne zaczerwienienie skóry. Kiedy nie brała leków dochodziła do tego pokrzywka i opuchlizna, głównie na twarzy i nieosłoniętych częściach ciała. Nawet latem i jesienią miała objawy.... Latem po wejściu do jeziora, w ciągu 10 minut pojawiła się pokrzywka, opuchlizna i omdlenie... ehhh. Też intensywnie szukam przyczyny. To co na razie udało mi się ustalić to, to że córka ma gronkowca złocistego (wymaz z gardła), podwyższone ASO czyli paciorkowca (norma do 200, ona ma 400) i migdały do wycięcia, ale na razie boję się zabiegu w związku z powikłaniami jakie mogą się pojawić podczas takowego (wlewy dożylne o odpowiedniej temperaturze itd...). Lekarz uważa że to może być przyczyną, że to wszystko tak zachwiało układ immunologiczny że zareagował pokrzywką na zimno, ale pewności nikt nie ma. Leczymy paciorkowca, w tej chwili wspieramy to dodatkowo lekami naturalnymi, ziołowymi i liczymy że w końcu będzie lepiej, bo ciągłe branie leków antyhistaminowych to też nie fajne rozwiązanie, ale na razie jedyne.... Jeśli chodzi i inne możliwości i przyczyny to przeczesałam cały internet i w przypadku pokrzywki na zimno znalazłam jeszcze : zmiany hormonalne związane np. z ciążą, pasożyty np. glista ludzka, choroby wirusowe np mononukleoza. Lekarze raczej nie przejmują się szukaniem przyczyn tylko lecza objawowo, chyba że trafimy na takiego któremu się chce, coś więcej zrobić dla pacjenta. Renoxd bardzo łatwo potwierdzić czy u Ciebie to też pokrzywka na zimno, bierzesz kostę lodu, przykładasz na 10 minut do przeramienia i wszystko się wyjaśni, u córki po tym czasie zaczena się pieczenie swędzenie i bąbel wielkości przyłożonej kostki lodu, to samo doświadczenie podczas brania Xyzalu to intensywne zaczerwienie.

----------


## kucharzyszyn@gmail.com

Renoxd jest jeszcze Choroba Raynauda, która też jest związana ze zmianą temperatury, ale tam oprócz zaczerwnienia dłoni pojawia się w późniejszym etapie bledniecie palców, oglądnij sobie w internecie jak to wygląda

----------


## damban

kucharzyszyn@gmail.com, ja ostatnio zrobiłem sobie wymaz z gardła, bo niepokoił mnie wygląd migdałków i wyszedł mi właśnie gronkowiec złocisty. Powiedz mi jeszcze ile lat ma Twoja córka i jak długo ma objawy pokrzywki?

renoxd, u mnie wygląda to tak, że wyjdę na zewnątrz gdy jest chłodno (a jeszcze gorzej gdy wieje) po kilku minutach mam zaczerwienioną twarz, im dłużej jestem w chłodzie tym bardziej się czerwienię. Być może Ty inaczej reagujesz. Zrób test z kostką lodu, opisany wyżej.

----------


## kucharzyszyn@gmail.com

damban córka ma 9 lat, pokrzywkę od czerwca tego roku, jeśli chodzi o gronkowca złocistego to zaraziła się prawdopodobnie rok temu, od grudnia tamtego roku zaczęły się problemy z migdałami, tzn miała kamyki migdałowe, białe kuleczki wypadały jej z gardła, dodatkowo towarzyszył temu okropny zapach z ust. Moja pediatra to ignorowała twierdząc ze migdały "ziarninują". Dopiero teraz po tej sytuacji z omdleniem i kiedy zaczęłam szukać przyczyn zrobiłam jej wymaz z gardła, wyszedł gronkowiec złocisty. Moja pediatra dalej nie widziała związku... Pojechałam do dobrego laryngologa i dowiedziałam się ze gronkowiec spowodował taki stan migdałów i że są do usunięcia. Jeśli chodzi wpływ gronkowca na alergie, to przeszukałam wiele stron w internecie i doszukałam się informacji że gronkowiec ( a właściwie toksyna wydzielana przez niego) powoduje nasilenie objawów alergii. Pytałam  alergolog a, on twierdził że to nie ma wpływu, ale to raczej słaby  alergolog  a badania są dość nowe. Kolejny lekarz (ordynator oddziału dziecięcego, nie  alergolog ) już całkiem inaczej podszedł do naszego problemu, bardziej kompleksowo, on też uważa że gronkowiec a do tego paciorkowiec spowodowały takie zachwiania w układzie immunologicznym że reaguje on w ten sposób. Na razie stara się on leczyć paciorkowca, jak podleczymy paciorkowca i spadnie trochę ASO to zajmie się gronkowcem, całkowite pozbycie się gronkowca jest chyba nie możliwe, ale ograniczenie jego ilości już na pewno.

----------


## kucharzyszyn@gmail.com

i tu jeszcze info o gronkowcu: Alergia a gronkowce 
Zakażenie gronkowcami złocistymi ( dalej : Gro-zło) może być przyczyną wielu chorób, od powierzchownych ropni skóry, aż po ciężkie zespoły toksycznej sepsy. Staphylococcus aureus – bo taka jest łacińska nazwa tej pospolitej bakterii- może także bytować w gardle, nosie lub na powierzchni skóry bez jakichkolwiek objawów. Mówimy wtedy o zjawisku nosicielstwa. Czy ma to związek z alergią?

Niedawno Herbert Riechelmann i jego koledzy z Uniwersytetu w Ulm przedstawili nowe i potwierdzili poprzednie dowody naukowe na ten temat. „Gro-zło” jest znanym źródłem superantygenów- czyli takich alergenów, które pobudzają układ odpornościowy na zasadzie wytrychu, a nie precyzyjnie dopasowanego klucza. Inaczej mówiąc potrafią one „spiąć na krótko” stacyjkę zabezpieczającą nasz organizm i uruchomić reakcję zapalną, jak złodziej cudzy samochód. Układ obronny, który powinien zareagować na pyłek, seler, sierść czy roztocza ( a także na wrogie nam pasożyty), włącza się niepotrzebnie. Skutki- to zmiany chorobowe przewlekające się długo, nawet po ustąpieniu działania specyficznego alergenu. Są trudne do leczenia. W odróżnieniu od atopowego zapalenia skóry, gdzie 70% chorych ma przeciwciała na gro-zło, nie wykryto ich dotychczas w nosie.

Wykazano natomiast, że u ludzi z jawną chorobą alergiczną na innym tle toksyna wewnętrzna B z gronkowców wzmacnia mechanizmy uczuleniowe, zwłaszcza ważne sygnały między białymi komórkami o kodzie IL( od interleukina) i numerach 4, 5 i 13. Jednocześnie wspomniany jad gro-zło redukuje właściwą dla obrony produkcję tzw. interferonu gamma.

Wspomniani badacze wykryli, że przedsionek nosa ( to tam gdzie dłubiemy palcem) jest głównym siedliskiem gro-zło, skąd rozprzestrzenia się on na cały organizm. Do znanej roli superantygenu w atopowym zapaleniu skóry dodano w ten sposób podobną rolę gro-zło w nieżycie nosa i dalszych częściach dróg oddechowych. Okazało się, że bakteria pojawia się u ¾ alergików i tylko u ¼ zdrowych. Odpowiada za cięższy przebieg kataru oraz wyższe poziomy laboratoryjnych wskaźników uczulenia i zapalenia. Nie jest więc tylko przypadkowym zakażeniem, jak sądzono, lecz aktywnym „złoczyńcą”.

Co robić:

Sprawdzić zakażenie gronkowcem złocistym po stwierdzeniu podwyższonego wyniku IgE (oznaczającego alergię lub pasożyty). 
Ponieważ nosicielstwo gro-zło wzmacnia alergię – w katarze trudnym do leczenia podjąć próbę eliminacji tego zagrożenia. 
Z drugiej strony proszę zapamiętać, że samo nosicielstwo u osoby bez aktywnej alergii niczym nie grozi. Co najwyżej nie może ona sprzedawać lodów, aby nie wywołać zatrucia u łasuchów.

----------


## damban

kucharzyszyn@gmail.com, dzięki za wyczerpująca odpowiedź. W zamian opowiem teraz moją historię, gdyż poskładałem trochę faktów z mojego życia i zaczyna się to łączyć w całość.
Gdy miałem kilka lat, miałem zabieg usunięcia trzeciego migdałka(z tego co się niedawno od mamy dowiedziałem miałem mieć usunięte wszystkie, ale były jakieś komplikacje więc pozostałe dwa tylko nadcięto). Po jakimś czasie, gdy miałem jakieś 9-10 lat zacząłem strasznie chorować na gardło(angina co 2 tygodnie i oczywiście za każdym razem antybiotyk). Dostałem skierowanie na wymaz gardła. Co wyszło? Oczywiście gronkowiec złocisty. Lekarz powiedział, że prawdopodobnie zarazili mnie w szpitalu. No i oczywiście dalej szły antybiotyki, które nie działały.
Jakimś trafem mama usłyszała o pewnym bioenergoterapeucie(czy jak ich tam zwą). Pojechaliśmy do Krakowa, gdzie akurat przyjmował. Niewiele z tego pamiętam, ale wiem, że po seansie grupowym sprzedał nam jakieś syropy robione przez niego. Po zakończeniu kuracji tymi syropami, kazał zrobić ponowny wymaz. Co się okazało, gronkowca już nie było. Od tamtej pory czułem się świetnie, no może poza sporadycznymi przeziębieniami, zresztą do obecnej pory się to nie zmieniło(ostatnią anginę miałem kilka lat temu). Aż pewnego lata(miałem 14 lub 15 lat) spędzałem wakacje u ciotki. Któregoś dnia zabrała mnie na basen. Jakieś dwa dni potem kąpałem się w jaj przydomowym basenie i wtedy zobaczyłem zaczerwienienie na brzuchu i takie bąble jak po oparzeniu pokrzywą. Wtedy sadziłem że to uczulenie na chlor ale po kilku latach dotarło do mnie że woda była wtedy dość chłodna. Wakacje się skończyły a ja niczego nie podejrzewając wróciłem do szkoły. Pamiętam, że któregoś zimnego i wietrznego ranka, gdy wszedłem do szkolnej szatni, kolega powiedział, że musiałem ostro zmarznąć bo jestem czerwony. I faktycznie wyglądałem jak burak, ale na szczęście szybko przeszło w ciepłej szkole. Wtedy nie zwracałem na to uwagi i po prostu cieplej się ubierałem a do szkoły miałem 10 min drogi. Ale gdy zdarzało mi się na szybko wyjść po coś na dwór, lekko ubranym, robiłem się lekko czerwony. Z czasem to przybierało na sile, a teraz, gdy mam 22 lata, nie musi być bardzo zimno, czasem wystarczy, że jest 10 stopni i wieje wiatr a ja jestem lekko ubrany czerwienieje twarz i dłonie. Zauważyłem też, że gdy jest chłodno a ja wykonuję jakąś cięższa pracę i organizm się rozgrzeje to wtedy jest ok.
Teraz jak to wszystko przemyślałem, dotarło do mnie, że wtedy na tym basenie mogłem zarazić się gronkowcem i od tego się wszystko zaczęło. Najdziwniejsze jest to, że nie wywołuje on u mnie angin czy innych problemów z gardłem i nie robił tego przez tyle lat. Ale jak przeczytałem Twój post, dotarło do mnie, że faktycznie coś musiało przestawić się w układzie immunologicznym, że organizm tak reaguje na zimno.

----------


## maria234

nigdy nie słyszałam o alergii na zimno. Masakra, współczuje

----------


## Stratus13

> Witam czy na tym forum są jakieś osoby mające tzw "alergię na zimno"? Moja córka choruje, z chęcią wymienię doświadczenia.


Proszę napisać swój numer kom na tre654@interia.pl. 
Sądzę , że mam rozwiązanie dla  problemu zimna i gronkowca.
Wskazane bliskie sąsiedztwo Warszawy
Za dużo tu pisać i tłumaczyć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anka334

Ciekawe rozwiązania jeśli chodzi o profilaktykę w domu mają na portalu ozoneo.pl. Kupowałam tutaj jonizator i teraz się zastanawiam nad generatorem aerozoli solankowych. Takie inhalacje z tego co czytałam przynoszą bardzo fajne efekty zdrowotne.

----------


## medynar

Alergia na zimno? Pierwsze słyszę... czym to się objawia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy to są takie czerwone plamy, które swędzą? bo coś takiego pojawiło się u mojego syna, nasila sie jak jest wilgotno i zimno na dworze :Frown:

----------


## damban

Dokładnie takie mogą być objawy. Mogą to być czerwone plamy, bąble, wysypka. Dawno pojawiło się to u syna?

----------


## krokusik01

Naprawdę istnieje coś takiego, jak alergia na zimno? :O Nie wiedziałam, brzmi okropnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

możliwe że mój mąż tez ma taka alergię :Frown:  w tamtym roku nad morzem miał pierwsze objawy i myśleliśmy że to reakcja na glony. A teraz jak jest chłodno i  wilgotno to również dostaje takich plam. A jak sobie radzicie z tą alergią?!

----------


## Sylka1987

Od dwóch tygodni prowadzimy w domu inhalacje u dzieci. Sprzęt mamy polskiej firmy - Alergia Stop. Jak na razie złego słowa powiedzieć nie mogę o aparacie. Rzeczywiście rozmiar nieduży, ale jednak moc ma odpowiednią bo inhalacja jest szybko przeprowadzana. W różnej wielkości lek podaje – dotrze do gardła i do płuc.

----------


## ulkass

Z takich lepszych bardziej profesjonalnych inhalatorów to polecam Alergia Stop. Kupowałam już kilka miesięcy temu i działa bezproblemowo. Jest do terapii inhalacyjnych ale też jak ktoś chce profilaktycznie skorzystać, po to żeby chociażby przesuszone gardło nawilżyć itp. Lekka konstrukcja, mały rozmiar, ale już parametry są bardziej niż przyzwoite – szybko podaje aerozol.

----------


## karo99

Nam w domu fajnie służy już od roku model PRO polskiej firmy Sanity. Kosztował nie tak dużo, gwarancję mamy tutaj na 5 lat, więc zdecydowanie była to inwestycja przyszłościowa na długie lata. Emituje mgiełkę o różnej wielkości leku – można sobie wyregulować na większą lub mniejszą w zależności od tego gdzie lek ma dotrzeć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam alergie pokarmową i mogę polecić dobrych specjalistów od alergii którzy mi pomogli, może komuś przyda się namiar, zajrzyjcie na centrummedyczne. com. pl. Tam jest podany adres i bliższe informacje dotyczące zakresu lekarzy.

----------


## rysiek301

Musi uważać na codzienne czynności. Zimą nie może chodzić na powietrzu, musi także unikać otwierania lodówki lub trzymania szklanki z lodem.

----------

